
“Decentralisation in stages” – Streamr DataCoin’s approach - shasa
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4N2rjpuC4U&t=1115s
======
shasa
The company is building a decentralized data streaming platform/marketplace
for monetizing data produced by the Internet of Things.

